
The Banana Trick and Other Acts of Self-Checkout Thievery - ALee
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/03/stealing-from-self-checkout/550940/?single_page=true
======
imtringued
Self checkout makes the amazon go store look extremely secure in comparison.
Amazon has dozens of cameras watching over every shelf in the store and can
track which person picked up which item.

------
ohiovr
I had no idea stuff like this goes on. I am nieve.

